# landowner stole our buck



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

we were on our way home taking back roads and all the land was posted up good except one tree row in a field which wasnt posted. so we decided to walk it. well before we even got out to walk it a really nice buck and 2 does got out. we had a buck tag and 2 doe tags so we started shooting. the buck you could tell was hit and it wasnt keeping up with the does. so we folowed it in our pickup running across a field. well it ran infront of us about 20 yards and went out into some posted land of just like maybe a foot and a half tall grass and laid down. well this guy drove out to us and said that was a nice buck but good luck at getting it with the farmer whos land it was on. so we went to the farmer to ask him if we could go retrieve our deer and he was a compleat @$$.he started acusing us of shooting the deer on posted property and telling us we shouldnt have guns and calling us dumb and shouldnt be hunting for shooting deer illegaly. so i told the guy. i was like. "we shot this deer legaly so why are you telling us we shouldnt be able to carry guns?"
and then he was saying that we were "unethical sportsmans" for ""chasing"" the buck with our truck. i said we FOLLOWED the wounded buck in the pickup to watch it go lay down... which idk whats wrong with that... anyways after he took our license plate number he comes up and asks us for our names numbers and address... i said now why in the .... would we need to give you that? and he said if you honestly shot this deer on unposted land you should have no trouble writing it down... i already have your license plate number so i can get your names anyways... so i said whatever and wrote our names and numbers down but wouldnt write our addresses down. so he goes im going to walk out there with my buddy and see if we can find the deer and you can stand at the edge of the field and watch... which he had wasted about an hour and a half of our time already and we had to go to hockey practice so we said we couldnt. so he says well we'll go walk out there and we'll call you if we find it... as he says this... heres the funny part. his buddy comes around the corner with his gun and sticks a clip in it. so i say o so your going to go shoot an already dead deer and put your tag on it? that sounds real ethical to me huh? and he says no incase a deer gets up... i was just like whatever buddy if your going to be a dick about it and either steal a deer you didnt shoot or let a good deer rot out there then so be it.... and of course we never got a call even though we KNOW that the deer was laying in that patch of grass dead.... :eyeroll: :******: we were all really ****** off by that point... that just made our day horrible... and to make it worst... it would have been my buddies first buck ever and he was all excited and the farmer had to be an @$$ and say we couldnt even go look for it...


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Legally you could have went onto the posted land without guns to retrieve your deer.

Usually our party still lets the landowner know what is going on, as a courtesy. One farmer was a prick about it, but most are understanding.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ya i knew that... but i like farmer knowing whats going on before we do anything on posted land... which now i regret going to the guys house... i should have just left him talking smack to us and went to look for our deer...


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

When the issue started to escalate, the best thing to do is leave and call a GW! Most of the time this will put a whole bunch of issues you and the landowner had to bed! I have had to do this one time and to say the least it was worth it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

If I was in your place, my priority would have been retrieving the deer, not hockey practice. I understand the situation was escalating, but as Ron stated, that was the time to get the GW.

Are you 100% sure they retrieved the deer? If not, now a buck could be laying wasting away. My point being...at least ensure the deer is recovered.

Mike


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

if you knew you had a deer down then i think you should have said the heck with hockey practice.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Like others have mentioned.....call the Game Warden when things started to get out of hand.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Joe you did as much as you really could. If the farmer was as you said, I would have left as well. No deer is worth an altercation or accident! 
Just think what would have happened if he had caught you on his land even without a gun! Who knows how he would have reacted?
I would have called the GW right after I turned out his driveway, told him the story and let the law deal with it!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Even landowners are not above the law. This landowner was denying you your right to access his posted land without a rifle to retrieve a downed deer. I would have called a game warden immediately. Hopefully a blood trail may prove the deer was shot legally on non-posted land.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Where was he hit? It doesnt sound like he was hit real well and you probably would have most likely needed a rifle. I would have invited the landowner to come with me. I would have invited him with to go look for blood where the deer entered the property.

Either way, hockey practice should have been the farthest thing from your mind.

Ahh yes, the mornings spent tracking cripples when I should have been in class.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> hh yes, the mornings spent tracking cripples when I should have been in class.


Sounds like you are a bad shot!!!!
Little joke! Don't take it the wrong way!!! :beer:


----------



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

What state are you talking about ? In some states you may not pursue a wounded or downed deer with or without a gun. You must have the landowners permission. In fact in Ohio, you must have written permission from the landowner before you even hunt his land. Verbal permission is not acceptible. It must be written and you better have it with you if the GW checks you out. Maybe it's different where you hunt.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

from north dakota,

and yes you could tell it was hit in the shoulder area cuz there was blood all over and it like half fell half laid down in the grass so i was possitive it was dead...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

sounds like a new hunter guys I think it more of a learning experience and the shoulda coulda wouda....they did what they did and you cant change that so now they have a better understanding of what to do next time........truth is when your young and you have a fast talker who just wants to be an a$$ you really kinda get intimidated and get flustered and make some wrong choices ,now they should take ur guys advice and maybe thing will turn out better next time........and even if the guys an a$$ try to keep you cool and youll think better and get better results...if people realize they can bully you then thats what will happen.....better luck next time boyz


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm suprised the farmer didn't offer to ROSHAMBO you for it !! :beer:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A city lawyer went duck hunting in a rural town. He shot and dropped a bird, but it fell into a farmer's paddock on the other side of a

fence. As the lawyer climbed over the fence, an elderly farmer walked up to him and asked what he was doing. The lawyer responded, "I shot a duck and it fell in this field, and now I'm going to retrieve it." The old farmer replied, "This is my property, and you are not coming over here." "I am one of the best trial attorneys in the country and if you don't let me get that duck I'll sue you and take everything you own,"

boasted the lawyer. The old farmer smiled. "Apparently, you don't know how we do things up here. We settle small disagreements like this with the Three Kick Rule." "What's that?" the lawyer asked. "Well, first I kick you three times and then you kick me three times, and so on, back and forth, until someone gives up." The attorney thought about it and figured he could take the old codger. So he agreed. The old farmer walked up to the city feller and kicked him in the groin and dropped him to his knees. His second kick nearly ripped the man's nose off his face. The third kick almost knocked the lawyer out of his wits. The lawyer slowly got to his feet and said, "Okay, you old coot-now it's my turn." The old farmer smiled and said, "Nah, I give up. You can have the duck."


----------

